# ton strecken/dehnen - beste qualität



## drever (2. Juni 2007)

So hallo erstmal bin neu hier und brauche direkt Hilfe.

Zu Synchronisierungszwecken muss ich Audiospuren  dehnen bzw. strecken.

Ich benutze dazu Adobe Audition 1.5 mit folgenden Einstellungen:

1. Effekte - Zeit/Tonhöhe - dehnen
2. Zeitdehnung (bei gleichbleibender Tonhöhe) - Hohe Präzision - Passende Standardwerte für Tonhöhen- und Zeiteinstellungen - (Dehnwert je nachdem was ich machen muss ob 25 zu 23,976 fps - 95,904)

So am ende hab ich zwar die tonspur die ich haben will jedoch bin ich mit der Qualität nicht zufrieden.
die Tonspur hört sich qualitativ nicht mehr so gut an wie vorher. als ob es leiert ich weiss nicht genau wie ichs beschreiben soll. Wenn man Wellen(Wasser) hört klingt es auch nicht so gut teilweise. 
Alternativ habe ich auch Belight benutzt das Ergebnis war ebenfalls nicht optimal.

Die obere Vorgehensweise habe ich von einem Tutorial übernommen.

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag im Hinblick auf Einstellungen oder auch neue Programme offen.
optimal wäre es natürlich wenn man bei Progvorschlägen Trials von den Programmen kriegen würde.

mfg drever


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de

Bitte les dir die Netiquette einmal durch, vor allem Punkt 15 wegen der Groß/Kleinschreibung.
Danke.

Die Frage ist ob nun das Dehnen der Tonspur der richtige Weg ist. Du verlierst dabei Grundsätzlich immer Qualität, bei einigen Anwendungen mehr, bei anderen weniger.
Hast du mal versucht die FPS des Filmes an die Länge der Audiospur anzupassen?

Das ist der Weg den ich meistens gehe wenn ich Audio/Video Synchonisationsrobleme in Videos beheben muss.
Eine gedehnte Videospur ist von der Qualität nicht so dramatisch beeinflusst wie eine Audiodatei. Und gerade bei Ton fällt es eher auf wenn er auch nur ein kleines bischen zu schnell oder langsam ist.


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Beim Längermachen von Tondaten muss fehlendes Material berechnet werden. Und es gibt Algorithmen - die aber eher Sounddesigner interessieren - die Stunden mit der Berechnung verbringen.

Links:
http://www.dspdimension.com/index.html?timepitch.html -> nach DIRAC LE schauen
http://www.surina.net/soundtouch/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/wavmasher
http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/

mfg chmee


----------



## drever (2. Juni 2007)

Die fps des Video anzupassen ist in den meisten Fällen leider für meine Zwecke nicht brauchbar, weil ich auch die Originaltonspur behalten will. 
Mein Endmaterial soll also 2 Tonspuren haben und deswegen muss ich eben die Audiospur bearbeiten.

Mal schauen ob mir die Links von chmee weiterhelfen, thx.

mfg drever


----------

